# NCE POWER CAB PROBLEM?



## paulrail (May 22, 2016)

I said in my last thread on this forum that I am almost ready to start wiring...maybe not.

I was having trouble with my new BLI switcher shorting out my Power Cab. I sent it to them and they sent it back "repaired".
Well, either it is not repaired or the problem is with my Power Cab not the engine.

The voltage to the small amount of track I laid out is 13.7 - 13.8.
When I put the engine on the track (throttle at zero) the wheels spin at what I assume is top speed and the Power Cab turns off and on again.

Does anyone think this could be an issue with my Power Cab? I know I should try a different loco to see if that one works well but I only have the one right now.

I'm trying to figure out if NCE should replace my DCC system or if BLI should replace my engine...both are under warranty.

I'm looking forward to putting this behind me and enjoying the hobby again


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

NCE is pretty reliable and bulletproof so I'd be surprised if its your Powercab. Can you give a bit more infoe or better yet a pic of your wiring etc?


----------



## paulrail (May 22, 2016)

Genetk44 said:


> NCE is pretty reliable and bulletproof so I'd be surprised if its your Powercab. Can you give a bit more infoe or better yet a pic of your wiring etc?


Thanks. I just finished plywood but haven't put the foam on yet so the track is not permanent. I just laid a small amount (not even a loop around the layout) powered with a single set of feeders.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

paulrail said:


> Thanks. I just finished plywood but haven't put the foam on yet so the track is not permanent. I just laid a small amount (not even a loop around the layout) powered with a single set of feeders.


Ok....so just a length of track on a piece of wood, 2 feeders from the Powercab utp panel to the track..anything else attached to the feeders,track,utp panel?


----------



## paulrail (May 22, 2016)

No, nothing. 

By the way thanks for spending some
time trying to get to the bottom of 
this tenacious and frustrating problem. 
I appreciate it.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

paulrail said:


> No, nothing.
> 
> By the way thanks for spending some
> time trying to get to the bottom of
> ...


Happy to try and help.
So how do you know the voltage is 13.7-13.8 ?


----------



## paulrail (May 22, 2016)

Genetk44 said:


> Happy to try and help.
> So how do you know the voltage is 13.7-13.8 ?


Oh, I measured it with a inexpensive multi-tester.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

if you have an old dc power pack, you should be able to test the loco with dc, most are dc enabled factory settings ..
disconnect dcc wiring first .. it's a simple quick test, if no power pack, even a 9v battry will work just for a test, but lower voltage would be a better test, maybe 3 1.5v batteries ,,


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

What does the powercab do without the loco on the track?


----------



## paulrail (May 22, 2016)

wvgca said:


> if you have an old dc power pack, you should be able to test the loco with dc, most are dc enabled factory settings ..
> disconnect dcc wiring first .. it's a simple quick test, if no power pack, even a 9v battry will work just for a test, but lower voltage would be a better test, maybe 3 1.5v batteries ,,


I've been out of the hobby for decades, old power packs are long gone  I can use a battery though. 

What would it mean if it runs well on DC? that it is the Power Cab or could it still be the loco but only manifests using DCC?


----------



## paulrail (May 22, 2016)

mopac said:


> What does the powercab do without the loco on the track?


Just shows a normal screen.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Do you put the loco on the track after the cab is plugged in and the system has completely powered up? Or do you put the loco on the track while the system is completely off and then power the system up?


----------



## paulrail (May 22, 2016)

Genetk44 said:


> Do you put the loco on the track after the cab is plugged in and the system has completely powered up? Or do you put the loco on the track while the system is completely off and then power the system up?


Interesting. I think since the problem began ive only put it on the track after with the power cab fully on


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Ok...thats very often the best way apparently.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

So once you power up the system and put the loco on the track,cab at speedstep 0, what happens?


----------



## paulrail (May 22, 2016)

Genetk44 said:


> So once you power up the system and put the loco on the track,cab at speedstep 0, what happens?


Just tried it. The loco engaged at seemingly full speed for a fraction of a second and shorted. 

I'm going to buy or borrow another engine tomorrow or Saturday. If that one works well it must be the engine, if it behaves the same then it must be something with the Power Cab. I'm no expert but it can't be my wiring...there are only two wires!


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

paulrail said:


> Just tried it. The loco engaged at seemingly full speed for a fraction of a second and shorted.
> 
> I'm going to buy or borrow another engine tomorrow or Saturday. If that one works well it must be the engine, if it behaves the same then it must be something with the Power Cab. I'm no expert but it can't be my wiring...there are only two wires!


Sounds like a plan. Trying to diagnose or sort out these types of things over the internet is difficult at best.

Btw...what make and model of loco are you using?


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear about your problem.I own both the power cab, and bli locomotives, and there both top quality products. However I'm going to put my money on the loco being the fault. It just seems odd that the power cab works fine, until you put the loco on the track and run it.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The 13 to 14 volt voltage is normal
for DCC.

Where do you have your DCC controller
speed control set when you place the
loco on the track?

Does the loco react differently if you
turn off the power to the DCC controller
before placing the loco on the track?

There are two tests I would do. First run
the loco on another DCC layout or test track.
If it works fine there you have a problem
with your controller or it's wiring to the track.

The other is to run a different DCC loco on
your track. If it runs fine then the problem
is in your BLI loco. 

Don


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

paulrail said:


> Just tried it. The loco engaged at seemingly full speed for a fraction of a second and shorted.
> 
> I'm going to buy or borrow another engine tomorrow or Saturday. If that one works well it must be the engine, if it behaves the same then it must be something with the Power Cab. I'm no expert but it can't be my wiring...there are only two wires!


with just the one loco, it makes it tough to trouble shoot, hopefully another loco on the track will give you a better idea of what is acting up ..
it kinda takes the fun out when you buy two relatively expensive items, and they don't work together


----------



## paulrail (May 22, 2016)

Thanks for all the help, guys. I have emailed BLI again so hopefully they can get it fixed or replace it (two year warranty and I've only had it a couple of months).

Anyway, I won't hear from them until Monday. In the meantime I will continue work on the layout...so you can check "Beginner Q&A" in a minute because I'm about to head over there and ask another question about constructing my layout 

Thanks again


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

paulrail said:


> Thanks for all the help, guys. I have emailed BLI again so hopefully they can get it fixed or replace it (two year warranty and I've only had it a couple of months).
> 
> Anyway, I won't hear from them until Monday. In the meantime I will continue work on the layout...so you can check "Beginner Q&A" in a minute because I'm about to head over there and ask another question about constructing my layout
> 
> Thanks again


Have you confirmed that it is the loco that is the problem?


----------



## paulrail (May 22, 2016)

Genetk44 said:


> Have you confirmed that it is the loco that is the problem?


Yes, I think so. I borrowed another loco that worked fine.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

paulrail said:


> Yes, I think so. I borrowed another loco that worked fine.


:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## paulrail (May 22, 2016)

Genetk44 said:


> :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


Hold your applause. We'll see what BLI does.

Thanks for all your help


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

paulrail said:


> Hold your applause. We'll see what BLI does.
> 
> Thanks for all your help


The applause was for figuring out were the issue is.


----------

